# This has my attention



## MartinCrabtree (Jul 19, 2019)

Sony announced a new camera Tuesday. The a7R IV full frame @ 61 MP. Take a look it packs a lot of punch for the money and appears to be a real nice tool. Until now mirrorless held no interest from me. 


Sony Introduces 61 Megapixel α7R IV


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 19, 2019)

MartinCrabtree said:


> Until now mirrorless held no interest from me.



We knew we would get you in the end................


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 19, 2019)

... too bad it did not come out earlier to hit the $94 glitch !!!


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 19, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> ... too bad it did not come out earlier to hit the $94 glitch !!!


Right!


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jul 20, 2019)

Jeff15 said:
			
		

> We knew we would get you in the end................



Sure. Look at what it took. Still not sold but we'll see. Main reason is I can still use my Nikon MF lenses w/o much trouble or expense.  At least that's what I believe so far.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 22, 2019)

You can use Nikon lenses with manual focus, but I would not count on fast, accurate auto-focus.  Nikon lenses have always had problems.  Using Canon lenses has been more successful.

Here's a link to a previous discussion:

Nikon Lens to Sony E-mount Cameras

NOTE:  The last messages had the latest tests.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jul 22, 2019)

Typically use MF lenses. If I want AF I'll spend the money on Sony glass. I don't buy new stuff as soon as it's released. I wait a bit for them to sort out the bugs that invariably crop up in use.


----------



## John27 (Oct 16, 2019)

I picked up an A7R II last year on Amazon for $1,200 new, just a little after the A7R III came out.  The best part of Sony's rapid-fire release cycle is that last years cameras go cheap.  Looking forward to the A7R III price drop.  I _probably_ won't upgrade (dual cards slots would be a nice upgrade, but $1,200 in glass for my A7R II would be a better investment).


----------

